# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Transcipt "Get The Money: Using Social Dynamics to Amp Up Your Income"

## ChaltenFitzroy

Прошу вас помочь распознать текст из видео.     _Get The Money: Using Social Dynamics to Amp Up Your Income and Upgrade Your Financial Focus_
**************************************************  * 
What up! Brad here, welcome to day 2 of Lifestyle Mastery take over week talking about 
getting the money. And so, what I wanna do is start from Inner Game perspective, give you 
understanding of World Creation certain things there and then we'll go moving to more the 
other game. 
So, the only thing as human beings we have to control is where we put our focus, where we 
put our attention. And from ourself **** standpoint we can choose to focus or not to focus, 
check in – check out. Focus at awareness on something and gain more control over environment 
or choose the checkout and give the control away and live life in reaction. 
But also the focus is important for other reasons too. And this is why I thinks like emerging 
are so important because if you choose to immerse in something what are you doing is diving 
in and putting your full attention in your full focus on something. 
And so, when it comes down to creating **** financial resources, creating the financial 
freedom, the problem that most people have is they're too focused on pay attention **** 
build or **** victim mindset and they're warring about how **** make **** or they think 
there are **** like secret world or **** magic pill that's gonna give them the financial 
freedom and resources, that they want **** business idea that's gonna **** nowhere.  
**************************************************  *  
Instruction: How to download YouTube-video (in Russian): LINK.

----------


## xXHoax

What up! Brad here, welcome to day 2 of Lifestyle Mastery takeover week talking about 
getting the money. And so, what I wanna do is start from Inner Game perspective, give you 
understanding of Wealth Creation, and certain things there, and then we'll go moving to more the 
other game. 
So, the only thing as human beings we have to control is where we put our focus, where we 
put our attention. And from a self esteem standpoint we can choose to focus or not to focus, 
check in – check out. Focus that awareness on something and gain more control over environment 
or choose the checkout and give that control away and live life in reaction. 
But also the focus is important for other reasons too. And this is why I thinks like immersion 
are so important because if you choose to immerse in something what are you doing is diving 
in and putting your full attention in your full focus on something. 
And so, when it comes down to creating financial resources, creating the financial 
freedom, the problem that most people have is they're too focused on paying attention to paying their bills 
or they're in that victim mindset and they're worrying about how they're gonna make ends meet or they think 
there's this like secret world or this magic pill that's gonna give them the financial 
freedom and resources that they want, or this-- the business idea that's gonna come outta (out of) nowhere. 
"that" and "the" definitely blend together at times. https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/make_ends_meet

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Спасибо, xXHoax!_

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

Скажите пожалуйста, а почему у него буква *"s"* на конце слова *thinks*: *And this is why I thinks like immersion* 
?

----------


## xXHoax

"this is why things like immersion"
"more control over our environment"  
Извини!

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

Сейчас обратил внимание на концовку фразы *"more control over our environment"*. 
Кажется, будто он произносит *"environments"* вместо *"environment"*. 
Как вам?

----------


## xXHoax

Ah! Не так. Это на английском называется "consonant aspiration". Это происходит особенно при произношением звуков t, k, p
На русском, эти буквы т, к, п - остры, а на английском они таскают разрыв воздуха.
Трудно выразить, попытайся слышать:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:E...in_nip_nib.ogg

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Спасибо за объяснение, xXHoax!_ 
Записал следующий кусок.  **** 01 min 09 sec **************************************************  *************** 
And it’s because their focusing on those weird things instead of how to create value. 
And so, it’s a simple formula “the more money you want the more value you have to create”. 
And so, it simple, but it doesn’t mean it’s easy and focus at such **** thing where you get pull 
off a focus all the time, your girlfriend says something to you, you spend **** all day, look at 
your text messages, reanalyzing, reading over over again. You go check Facebook all the same 
**** Facebook social media for 2 or 3 hours. 
And all these things pull you away from saying “Hold on. How can I create more value for a 
specific customer? How can I learn specific skillsets to create more value? How can I market 
myself differently from my employer, from my potential employer?” It use **** at home and 
really put the attention there.   **** 01 min 50 sec **************************************************  ***************

----------


## xXHoax

And it’s because they're focusing on those weird things instead of how to create value. 
And so, it’s a simple formula “the more money you want the more value you have to create”. 
And so, it's simple, but that doesn't mean it's easy, and focus - it's such a subtle thing, where you get pulled off of focus all the time; your girlfriend says something to you; you're spendin' all day lookin' at your text messages, reanalyzing it, readin' it over and over again; you go check Facebook, all (of) the sudden, you're on Facebook, social media, for 2, 3 hours; and all these things pull you away from saying, "Hold on. How can I create more value for a specific customer? How can I learn specific skill sets to create more value? How can I market myself differently, for my employer, for my potential employer. You just gotta hammer that home, and really put the attention there.    
All of the sudden = all of a sudden = вдруг, внезапно 
Люди сокращают фразу в речи на:
all the sudden
al-l-th-sudden 
Можно слышать, что он произносит "of" (o'), как будто, типа, слово - внутри прошлого слова. 
to hammer home - вдолбить

----------

